
Clearview AI’s Entire Source Code Exposed in Security Error - riazrizvi
https://www.thedailybeast.com/clearview-ais-entire-source-code-exposed-in-security-error?ref=home
======
Kungfuturtle
More discussion here:

Security lapse exposed Clearview AI source code -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22892494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22892494)

Also links to the full article on Tech Crunch.

------
4cao
> Although the repository was protected with a password, a misconfigured
> setting allowed anyone to register as a new user to log in to the system
> storing the code.

